
An Introduction To CSS3 Keyframe Animations  - EricssonLabs
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2011/05/17/an-introduction-to-css3-keyframe-animations/
======
atacrawl
As much as I love CSS, I could never see myself using any of this technology
because jQuery (and many other JS frameworks) can do this with less code,
simpler syntax and more browser coverage.

~~~
duopixel
You'd need a bunch of callbacks to chain the animations in jQuery, plus the
cost of including the library.

The Smashing Magazine article is not using the shorthand declarations for
-webkit-animation, which would compact it much more.

Give it a spin, you will be pleasantly surprised, especially when it comes to
tiggering the animation (with :hover).

You are right that browser coverage is a joke, but support is there in FF
Aurora (who knows about IE10).

------
username3
Is it possible to animate the sun on an arcing path using keyframes?

~~~
heyimfromreddit
This is the first time I've tried using CSS3 animations and I managed to do
it: <http://jsfiddle.net/cmCfP/>

~~~
duopixel
Nice! Here's a version with CSS transitions

<http://jsfiddle.net/KJAh2/>

